# Declaring???



## derbygreg (Feb 18, 2004)

OK im with Tesco....

IVe got a R33 GTST and im 23

Im paying around the 1.7K mark....  

has anyone declared any mods to Tesco (if they will do it) and how much did it cost for what mods???


----------

